# Owens Corning Duration TruDefinition, Certainteed Landmark AR or Malarkey Highlander?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

All of them are well regarded. 

Malarkey isn't available to us out here yet, but if it was...we would use it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Never heard of Malarkey.
What you need to be concerned with is how and who installs it.
Any shingle no matter how good it is if it's installed wrong is going to fail.
Got at least three prices, gotten and checked there insurance papers, checked to see if they have a state licence, gotten references and called to check on them?


----------



## WynsWrld98 (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm on top of all of that and more re: installers. Malarkey is based out of Portland Oregon is probably why you haven't heard of them based on where you are.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

I have always thought that the SBS shingles they have would make a lot of sense. Are they cost prohibitive?
I think the Highlander is a "standard" asphalt while the Legacy line is an SBS modified. What is the price difference? :vs_worry:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

craig11152 said:


> I have always thought that the SBS shingles they have would make a lot of sense. Are they cost prohibitive?
> I think the Highlander is a "standard" asphalt while the Legacy line is an SBS modified. What is the price difference? :vs_worry:


They aren't bad. They are right in line with the Big 3 in terms of their dimensional prices.


----------



## WynsWrld98 (Aug 4, 2007)

craig11152 said:


> I have always thought that the SBS shingles they have would make a lot of sense. Are they cost prohibitive?
> I think the Highlander is a "standard" asphalt while the Legacy line is an SBS modified. What is the price difference? :vs_worry:


For my roof the Legacy would cost about $3K more than the Highlander. I have never heard of SBS and don't see it mentioned on the Highlander page at https://malarkeyroofing.com/product_detail/highlander. 

Legacy https://malarkeyroofing.com/product_detail/legacy says Flexor™ Polymer Modified Asphalt - Asphalt technology increases flexibility, granule adhesion, and impact resistance.

Is Legacy worth $3K more than Highlander? My roof is about 2000 s.f.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

Flexor is their name for what is essentially an SBS modified. Check the Malarky link below. 
While I have never worked with those shingles I have worked with SBS Modified flat stuff and the thought of a shingle made of that seems really really good. But probably not $3,000 good. Unless maybe you were in a heavy hail area where the impact resistance would get you a huge insurance discount. 
But I don't think you are in that sort of area....and this is coming from a guy who pays under $500 a year for home insurance so a huge discount to me is like $75. :vs_karate:

https://malarkeyroofing.com/uploads/1445449553-Flexor-Class4_Book.pdf


----------



## WynsWrld98 (Aug 4, 2007)

craig11152 said:


> Flexor is their name for what is essentially an SBS modified. Check the Malarky link below.
> While I have never worked with those shingles I have worked with SBS Modified flat stuff and the thought of a shingle made of that seems really really good. But probably not $3,000 good. Unless maybe you were in a heavy hail area where the impact resistance would get you a huge insurance discount.
> But I don't think you are in that sort of area....and this is coming from a guy who pays under $500 a year for home insurance so a huge discount to me is like $75. :vs_karate:
> 
> https://malarkeyroofing.com/uploads/1445449553-Flexor-Class4_Book.pdf


Correct, no hail of any significance where I live.


----------



## WynsWrld98 (Aug 4, 2007)

Any opinions on Certainteed DiamondDeck synthetic underlayment? Just received a bid for Landmark AR with this underlayment. http://www.certainteed.com/residential-roofing/products/diamonddeck/


----------



## roofermann (Nov 18, 2013)

WynsWrld98 said:


> Any opinions on Certainteed DiamondDeck synthetic underlayment? Just received a bid for Landmark AR with this underlayment. http://www.certainteed.com/residential-roofing/products/diamonddeck/


Safer for the roofer, but if he is relying on the underlayment to keep you dry he shouldn't be roofing.:wink2:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

roofermann said:


> Safer for the roofer, but if he is relying on the underlayment to keep you dry he shouldn't be roofing.:wink2:


+1

We started using it as an insurance policy for us against wind/storm damage and then one of the sales guys was the one that said we should be informing folks of its benefit.


----------



## WynsWrld98 (Aug 4, 2007)

roofermann said:


> Safer for the roofer, but if he is relying on the underlayment to keep you dry he shouldn't be roofing.:wink2:


There's no way for me as a consumer to know this, I've done my research on roofers I'm considering such as L&I, BBB, Angies List. I was surprised to see it in his bid because another roofer told me it was a fairly expensive upgrade and didn't think it was necessary and didn't include it.


----------



## WynsWrld98 (Aug 4, 2007)

I found a roofer who will let me upgrade from the shingles I mention in this topic (all same price) to Malarkey Legacy Scotchgard for $1184, sound good? But this roofer is saying the Malarkey warranty does not cover labor and disposal down the road.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Still a great shingle.

Unless you are going with a systems warranty (i.e. Shingle Master Elite or Owen Corning Platinum), most will not cover the removal outside of a certain time frame.


----------



## SPG43 (Jul 17, 2016)

WynsWrld98 said:


> ...I was surprised to see it in his bid because another roofer told me it was a fairly expensive upgrade and didn't think it was necessary and didn't include it.


Are we talking about synthetic underlayment vs tar paper? Or are we talking about a self adhesive membrane for the first few feet of roof edge?
Synthetic costs pretty much the same as tar paper, but you have to nail it on with button cap nails instead of just stapling it. Takes a little longer unless you have a button cap gun, but it's also in longer wider rolls so it can save time too.
The self sealing membrane stuff you see on the edge of a roof in New England and the areas that get a lot of snow isn't really as necessary here in the PNW. What it does is create a barrier so that water that gets dammed up by snow and ice on the eaves doesn't reach the roof sheathing. The membrane sends the water that creeps under the shingles down off the roof. That stuff costs a few bucks and is key if you get ice dams. We barely get snow as it is, so ice dams are even more rare. Your call whether you need it.


----------

